# Web making



## snake (Sep 18, 2008)

I am looking to create some webs for my graveyard display, I am new to this, I am looking at getting a webcaster gun. Can anybody give me any tips on using it.

Thanks

Anton


----------



## Bilbo (Dec 13, 2007)

Hey Snake, I just made a gun myself. The biggest tip I can give is experiment and practice. Finding the proper speed to squeeze the trigger vs amount of air takes a bit of time. Buy LOTS of glue sticks!!! Takes a few to figure it out, and after that you'll want to web everything you see.

Let the gun warm up for about 5 minutes before you hook up the hose. I set my compressor to about 90 PSI and start with the air valve off. Just start slowly squeezing the gun as you even more slowly release the air. Soon the air will start spraying long, thin, almost invisible streams of web out into the world. But you will probably start with some misshapen blobs first.

Then just go nuts!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

If you want to cover a large area one thing i found is if you put down some fishing line and then web between the lines you can cover a large area fairly quickly


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

All good tips.

You have enough posts to qualify for this: http://thefrighteners.com/HauntForum Special Buys.htm


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Man FE! Almost 11000 posts. With the number of posts you have, what can you qualify for?


----------

